# Pay attention when someone says install the relay TEC #2 = BAD



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2007)

When TEC COOLING goes bad #2


Ati makes a kick ass product because IT IS STILL WORKING
Stock cooler is back on it
































WHAT SHOULD BE INSTALLED 1ST


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2007)

This is why you DON'T GO EAT LUNCH WHEN YOU MESSING WITH THIS STUFF


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow thats sick


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to hear it's still working ...


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2007)

I know
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11397803

Tested it works!!!!

OK I'm going jeepen for he rest of the day in a bit.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 7, 2007)

What's that in the last picture? And looks really bad  What happenened to the TEC, shorted it self?


----------



## AsGStorm (Oct 7, 2007)

ahh so you install the lighter? :/


----------



## mandelore (Oct 7, 2007)

omg, how many times have I and others warned about the need for a relay kit...

yes, i learned the hard way too, but only once and that got me sorted

Edit: very glad it still works mate, nice1 AMD!

"and once the afterglow of the nuclear detonation faded, all that was standing was an R600 core  "


----------



## intel igent (Oct 7, 2007)

OUCH! good to know its all working still 

was that a maze4 acetal?

personally if i was tec cooling i would in conjuction with USING a RELAY, would use blocks with metal tops instead of acetal/delrin whatever.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 7, 2007)

intel igent said:


> OUCH! good to know its all working still
> 
> was that a maze4 acetal?
> 
> personally if i was tec cooling i would in conjuction with USING a RELAY, would use blocks with metal tops instead of acetal/delrin whatever.



I agree, I never use plastic wor whatever in a tec block. One block i had my first accident with is still alive, even tho the anodizing appears to have been vaporised off...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG, I guess the XT flash will have to wait.   So as you were eating your toasted cheese, did you smell something burning?  I would have freaked.

I just had an issue with a short on my Koolance thermal sensor - installed the HD 2900 Pro, turned on, heard beeping and the system shut down.  Did it agin and saw the CPU block tem at 130c!  wiggled the wires and it dropped back to 76c (whew).  Moral of the story - Koolance makes a kick ass product - the temps go to high and the system simpy shuts down.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 7, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Koolance makes a kick ass product - the temps go to high and the system simpy shuts down.



um youre running an exxos case/water cooling combo right? TOTALLY different from TEC cooling. TEC cooling is 100% SAFE, IF the proper measures are performed. IMO those koolance's are not worth the money, but, to each there own.



ive got a little feature in my bios (most do) that automatically powers down the system if the cpu temp passes 60c or 70c (i dont remember exactly i can change it to various temps as well) and my craptastik hardcano12 screams like a raped ape when (never does) the temps surpass the user defined thresholds.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats why i dont use Liquad


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> Thats why i dont use watercooling



It's TEC, not water cooling. 

Anyhow,  @ DaMulta.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, shitmonkey!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2007)

Now, after my thread, you think you would've listened to me, DaMulta. Jackass  lol j/k

Glad to hear the card is still living tho.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 7, 2007)

IM me.... I will explain to you how to hook it up right


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Now, after my thread, you think you would've listened to me, DaMulta. Jackass  lol j/k
> 
> Glad to hear the card is still living tho.



That's what I would've thought....well, sorry about the loss of the Tec DaMulta..but it's great to see the gfx card is still kicking.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> OMG, I guess the XT flash will have to wait.   So as you were eating your toasted cheese, did you smell something burning?  I would have freaked.



I did that last night/ it's in the thread with all the info for these cards

My son said dad dad lets eat lunch. I''m messing with this block and just got it installed. Some how I forgot to turn off the switch that I have been turning off for weeks when I walked away from this:shadedshu

I'm going to call danger den next week and see about a maze with a plate that would fit on this card.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta, i warned you about the relay switch, you were being all like "dont have a relay switch, and my system still works, i dont need one" and now look what happens. you're mad lucky that the limited 2900pro of yours still works. people in other countries dont have 2900pros avaliable to em.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 8, 2007)

he flashed that pro to a xt? :O nice 1.. well glad to hear you only lost out on a tec block and not alot more.


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2007)

Your case is a mess


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

hat said:


> Your case is a mess



LOL yea


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=470141&postcount=20


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2007)

You know, you and Wile E are testimonies against TEC cooling. I will stay with air or water thank you very much. Sorry bout the melted waterblock man. I am glad that the 2900 pro still works though.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> You know, you and Wile E are testimonies against TEC cooling. I will stay with air or water thank you very much. Sorry bout the melted waterblock man. I am glad that the 2900 pro still works though.


No, we're testimonies to not hooking TEC up without relays.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No, we're testimonies to not hooking TEC up without relays.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Yeah, well, it obviously didn't pay off for us this time around, did it?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

See I was the 2ed guy jumping outside the box.........did you tell the old lady what I did?


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2007)

wtf is the box pic?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> See I was the 2ed guy jumping outside the box.........did you tell the old lady what I did?


You bet. She just shook her head at us. lol.




hat said:


> wtf is the box pic?


Me and DaMulta are the ones on the outside, thus, "thinking outside of the box".


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

See when I did this....I didn't pug in my pump on boot(Opps), but it should of went into windows. instead the fan started going off the hook like an over heat.

That's when I turned it off and got side tracked......

I wonder if the block wasnt 100% on the card, or not having the pump made the sucker get too hot before windows boot.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You bet. She just shook her head at us. lol.




It went down like this I bet

"See Im not the only one that did this "


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> It went down like this I bet
> 
> "See Im not the only one that did this "


Almost verbatim.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

That's funny.

Anyways I'm not going to stop like most people would....you should of seen what my team mates said LOL

I'm planing on calling dangerden and seeing about if they have a plate that would work with a block that 100% work on a 2900 with a tec.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Anyways I'm not going to stop like most people would....you should of seen what my team mates said LOL
> 
> I'm planing on calling dangerden and seeing about if they have a plate that would work with a block that 100% work on a 2900 with a tec.


Yeah, I really need to replace my block as well. I want to get it running.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 8, 2007)

ooooorrrrrr....... you could just turn your computer off when you leave the house!!!!!!!!! I never EVER leave my comp on when I'm not there, but both you and wile did, hmm pattern perhaps. it was fine and dandy on air cooling, but with water and beyond, an extreme no no. go ahead and ask kinc and kingpin if they'd ever leave the house with their liquid nitro rigs running. you probably won't like the response. lol

I'm on phase for the cpu and water for the gpu, I'd never dream of running it without supervision. relay switch or not, stop leaving your rig on when you're gone and you won't have any troubles. (this does imply that if you're there, you'll check on it frequently)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking at the block right now and the ati and serial number is burned into it. I didn't see that when I looked at my r600 core install.

I wonder if the 188watt tec couldn't hang with this card. I read that it takes 175 just for the core.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

you can kinda see it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I'm looking at the block right now and the ati and serial number is burned into it. I didn't see that when I looked at my r600 core install.
> 
> I wonder if the 188watt tec couldn't hang with this card. I read that it takes 175 just for the core.


I doubt that. Even if that was the case, you know what that means, don't you? You have to get a couple 226w TECs and another Mean Well and relay kit. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

So u think the 188 should work?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 8, 2007)

What does a relay do?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> So u think the 188 should work?


I don't see why not. It probably just won't run sub-zero under load is all.



ex_reven said:


> What does a relay do?


It tells the aux psu to turn on and off with the system.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, you can also stack TECs, Damulta. Tho I probably shouldn't have told you that.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I don't see why not. It probably just won't run sub-zero under load is all.
> 
> It tells the aux psu to turn on and off with the system.



AH. I get it. It RELAYS the shutdown 'procedure.'
On that note, how does a PSU get told to stop supplying power to the system, like how does the motherboard tell it to do that, does the PSU have some form of firmware or something?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> AH. I get it. It RELAYS the shutdown 'procedure.'
> On that note, how does a PSU get told to stop supplying power to the system, like how does the motherboard tell it to do that, does the PSU have some form of firmware or something?


lol. Ironic.It's a relay.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Oh, you can also stack TECs, Damulta. Tho I probably shouldn't have told you that.



 Say what?

Also there is no cold bugs with this card


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Say what?


Yep, but you better have a kick ass water loop and aux psu(s). Stack the cold of the top TEC to the hot of the bottom TEC.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

what does this give u?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> what does this give u?


Better cooling, as the bottom TEC is cooled more efficiently by the top TEC. But, the top TEC get hotter, so a good cooling loop is in order to keep it cool.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Patiently waits for the thread about the double TEC setup melting down.*  It should cuase double the carnage!

Sorry to hear about the blunder DaMulta, hope you get back up on the horse quickly.


----------



## pt (Oct 8, 2007)

nice pics 
hope you learned the lesson


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> *Patiently waits for the thread about the double TEC setup melting down.*  It should cuase double the carnage!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the blunder DaMulta, hope you get back up on the horse quickly.



I might try double stacked 80s on my fx62

O yea
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41609


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I might try double stacked 80s on my fx62
> 
> O yea
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41609


Never ever use water/TEC/phase/ln2/di cooling if you're not experienced  enough.
For HD2900Pro you need 320w TEC at full voltage. For FX62 you would most likely need 226 or 320w TEC. So 320w TEC+ ~150-200w heat from R600 would be ~500w heat to cool. You would need triple 12cm heatcore and very strong watercooling setup. Don't even try to cool both GPU and CPU with TEC's in one flow.
TEC=Useless with nowadays hardware.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 8, 2007)

wtf? why the hell would you need a 226w pelt for a 125w cpu, thats retarded. you don't need it, it'll help, bit certainly not nessesary. especially being most fx-62's are cold bugged at -25~-40C plus my cpu at 3.4GHZ gives off a 150w load (as it's on stock volts) granted thr vapochill classic helps out alot. lol


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 8, 2007)

fx62 at 1.55Vcore and ~3.2Ghz would pull out 200w. With 226w TEC you would overheat your tec and catch up a fire.
Even with 437w pelt you wouldn't hit subzero with overclocked fx62 at load.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> Never ever use water/TEC/phase/ln2/di cooling if you're not experienced  enough.
> For HD2900Pro you need 320w TEC at full voltage. For FX62 you would most likely need 226 or 320w TEC. So 320w TEC+ ~150-200w heat from R600 would be ~500w heat to cool. You would need triple 12cm heatcore and very strong watercooling setup. Don't even try to cool both GPU and CPU with TEC's in one flow.
> TEC=Useless with nowadays hardware.



My x1950xtx used a lot of power too. I cooled it with a 180 at -1. I'm thinking this will be around 20c/

I also did that on 2 cards one loop


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Better cooling, as the bottom TEC is cooled more efficiently by the top TEC. But, the top TEC get hotter, so a good cooling loop is in order to keep it cool.




I totally  agree as  the inefficiencies will travel up  the  peltier stack making  the first  most  peltier run more efficiently.


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> My x1950xtx used a lot of power too. I cooled it with a 180 at -1. I'm thinking this will be around 20c/
> 
> I also did that on 2 cards one loop


R580 isn't as hot as R600. I wouldn't even try to put 180w TEC on R600, never, period.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> fx62 at 1.55Vcore and ~3.2Ghz would pull out 200w. With 226w TEC you would overheat your tec and catch up a fire


Ummm, no it wouldn't. d44ve had his tec on a Core 2, running 1.6v @ 3.9GHz, and it loaded to 20ish C. I believe Mandalore also runs a 226w TEC on his OCed Opteron. Point is, many in this forum are using TECs on modern hardware, with no issues.

Approaching the limits of the TEC just means you go above ambient. The only way you overheat it, is if your cooling loop is insufficient, (kinda like trying to cool a TEC with a fanless 3x120mm rad. Wonder how I know that? lol). Otherwise, your cpu (or gpu, as the case may be) just go above ambient. Putting the 180w TEC on an R600 doesn't mean it will overheat, it just won't run below ambient.

If your theory were true, we wouldn't have cpu air coolers from Monsoon and Ultra that have 80w TECs, or 80w air cooled TECs on graphics cards from MACS

Monsoon - http://www.legitreviews.com/article/407/1/
Ultra - http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ultra_chill/
MACS - http://www.guru3d.com/article/review/423/

Putting a TEC on something that goes over the TEC's rating just means you need good cooling for the TEC.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 9, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2007)

Homeless said:


> holy crap


lol. You think that's bad? Visit the link in my sig. At least his card still works.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41609

Danger Den is saying it will work


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I looped nature(3dmark06) to run all night...no lock this morning


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

lol with the card you all most killed ? thats good what kind of temps where you getting ? was it at XT speeds ?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know about the temps, but yes it was at XT speeds in CF.

The card I almost killed is the Master.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

oh so you had it cf, I bet it kept the house nice and warm lol 

so have you got the new block odered yet


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Going to do that Friday. I wish someone would buy my PSU


Thinking about going ahead and ording two of them.

Need to start saving for quad core......




OH yea I had max settings turn on too. Torcher test LOL Nature always locks on me when something isn't right.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

lol I wish I didnt have any bills to pay 


does that even make it hotter ??


oh yeah you need a intel


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 9, 2007)

How do you guys afford this cooling, and do you really need it


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

It's around 50-75 to run my PC 24/7 every month.

I think at least. I pull around 7-8 A/C amps.....LOL


DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E 
does that even make it hotter ??


I think it does, because it's having to work even harder.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

me credit cards with 0% lol and pay them off with income tax  I got one in the mail with 0% 12m and 9.99% after that is that any good ?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL DOM good idea


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E
> does that even make it hotter ??
> 
> I think it does, because it's having to work even harder.


 are you talking about


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Max settings WTF are you talking about LOL


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

lol your the one that put me in your post  

cuz how much is your light bill run a month 

now im thinking of trying tecs lol 

dont know to try a E6850 or Q6600


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

I run led and fluorescent/noting over 13 watts.

I have been paying 175 a month, but that is summer time.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

do you got central ac ?

man im paying $60+month bill cuz the retards didnt turn off the meter when the ex-owners called to turn it off :shadedshu after im done back paying im going back to the ones I should of had  cuz there lil cheaper and dont have to worry about two bills for the utilities

okay im going to bed need to do some stuff later well dont for get to put the relay.... if you havent do it before you get the blocks then your going to be lazy and not 

oh yeah I would pay less if I didnt have the 60+


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I have central, and a A/c in the window for the PC room.


----------



## DOM (Oct 9, 2007)

theres no vent in the pc room or it get lil warm when the ac is off 

I cant wait till winter right now theres a cold front coming it was 50f this moring coming from work


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

O yea this room gets hot with no extra A/C in here


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 9, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, no it wouldn't. d44ve had his tec on a Core 2, running 1.6v @ 3.9GHz, and it loaded to 20ish C. I believe Mandalore also runs a 226w TEC on his OCed Opteron. Point is, many in this forum are using TECs on modern hardware, with no issues.
> 
> Approaching the limits of the TEC just means you go above ambient. The only way you overheat it, is if your cooling loop is insufficient, (kinda like trying to cool a TEC with a fanless 3x120mm rad. Wonder how I know that? lol). Otherwise, your cpu (or gpu, as the case may be) just go above ambient. Putting the 180w TEC on an R600 doesn't mean it will overheat, it just won't run below ambient.
> 
> ...


God damn, i would say something, but ill skip, ok?
c2d doesn't have IMC and it isn't as hot as 125W TPD Windsors. TEC is nowhere near 100% efficiency, so 180w TEC on fully loaded R600 will overheat and most likely burn out.
These 80w tecs on aircooled crap coolers are designed by other way. They have heatpipes under TEC. This means TEC is cooling heatpipes more than CPU. Ultra 120 xtreme would beat any of those air cooled TEC coolers.
Titan Amanda is also same as coolers mentioned before. I know what i'm talking about.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 9, 2007)

u huh there. lest see where to start, 1. my fx runs at 150w full load at 3.4GHZ I have a an fx, phase and a voltage multimeter, what do you have? nothing? system load at 2.8 is 340watts, at 3.4GHZ it's 390watts. full rig at stock measured from the wall. 

2nd it would be impossibe for my vapochill classic to cool a 200w load, upon release it could only cool 100watts to -5c, and with a few mods I've been able to get the 150watt performance nessesary. after 155 the thing turns into a heater as is the nature of phase when the heat load overloads the coolant.


3rd. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling

read up before posting again, you've obviously got the whole thing backwards. the pelt wattage doesn't matter near as much as the cooling put on the pelt. and I've been doing this a long time.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> TEC is nowhere near 100% efficiency, so 180w TEC on fully loaded R600 will overheat and most likely burn out..


No, a 180w TEC will automatically not overheat and burn out on an R600. You are wrong. It will not be as effective on an R600, compared to other gfx cards, but the only way for it to overheat, is to have insufficient cooling on the hot side.

Again, if your idea that putting a TEC on something that creates more heat than the TEC cools, causes the TEC to burn out, companies would not be putting 80w TECs stock on gfx cards and cpu coolers. By your logic, those 80w TECs should burn out.

Sorry, but you are wrong, man.


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Again, if your idea that putting a TEC on something that creates more heat than the TEC cools, causes the TEC to burn out, companies would not be putting 80w TECs stock on gfx cards and cpu coolers. By your logic, those 80w TECs should burn out.


Buy one of aircooled tec heatsinks and look. They have heatpipes in both sides of TEC.
see?
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=6&artpage=2186&articID=519
I'm working in one of biggest local PC shops as an RMA guy and i have expierence with TECS and i have seen and installed lots of Titan Amandas. I know what i'm talking about.
yogurt_21 said that, pelt wattage is nowhere near 100% efficiency.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> Buy one of aircooled tec heatsinks and look. They have heatpipes in both sides of TEC.
> see?
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=6&artpage=2186&articID=519
> I'm working in one of biggest local PC shops as an RMA guy and i have expierence with TECS and i have seen and installed lots of Titan Amandas. I know what i'm talking about.
> yogurt_21 said that, pelt wattage is nowhere near 100% efficiency.


Yeah, but my point is that a pelt loses effectiveness if you exceed it's cooling wattage, it doesn't just automatically overheat. It depends on your cooling system for the pelt. If the cooling system can cope with the additional heat, then your TEC will be fine. Your core temps just won't be super low.

 And what is your point about the heatpipes on air cooler TECs? That has nothing to do with DaMulta's setup. His is watercooled. Water cooling > heatpipes, in case you didn't notice.

Being an RMA guy at a PC shop doesn't automatically mean you know what you are talking about. I know more than the techs at any of my local PC stores. They just look stuff up on Google.

And as far as TECs, no, you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 11, 2007)

It seems like you doesn't know how TEC works. Go find thsis out, and than talk with me again. It's useless to talk with persons like you. You started to talk about these POS aircooled TEC heatsinks, i ended. Do not mix DaMultas setup with these POS heatsinks. I know what i'm talking about, and i'm pretty sure about that. 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367
Read and learn.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 11, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> It seems like you doesn't know how TEC works. Go find thsis out, and than talk with me again. It's useless to talk with persons like you. You started to talk about these POS aircooled TEC heatsinks, i ended. Do not mix DaMultas setup with these POS heatsinks. I know what i'm talking about, and i'm pretty sure about that.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367
> Read and learn.





How many TEC setups have you run?

Sorry man... normally I agree with most of what you say...... but in this case you are talking out of your ass and only going on what you have heard.

I think you need to do some real research....i.e. not "I read it on a forum somewhere".... but something you have actual experience with before going and starting an argument with someone


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Ice cold.

I admit I'm new at TEC cooling, but I know people that's been doing it for a while now.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 11, 2007)

Hate to jump on the Kasparz is wrong train, but I couldn't help myself...fyi, went through and read the whole thread, just in case I was missing something....

As for TEC efficiency...I'd venture out on a limb and say they calculate the in-efficiency and rate accordingly.

I.E. a TEC sold as 200W could be a 220W TEC that is only 90% efficient...


Nothing would piss me off more than buying something rated at 200W and finding it can only handle 180W. Not sure they would do that. I would almost bet $$ that TEC's are rated to their actual capacity.


Oh and there is nothing that would cause it to 'burn up', just because you have a 90W TEC cooling a 100W load. If your LC system is sufficient enough to cool the hot side, how would it just 'burn up'? When you pass the 'rated' threshold, there is NO run-away reaction, or armagedon....

But I don't own one of these (i do own a BS EE) but then again, I would bet Kasparz doesn't either 

Not hating, just wanted to chime in on efficiency...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2007)

Kasparz said:


> It seems like you doesn't know how TEC works. Go find thsis out, and than talk with me again. It's useless to talk with persons like you. You started to talk about these POS aircooled TEC heatsinks, i ended. Do not mix DaMultas setup with these POS heatsinks. I know what i'm talking about, and i'm pretty sure about that.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367
> Read and learn.


I used air-cooled tecs as examples of putting a TEC on a component that is hotter than the TEC's rating. If an 80w air cooled TEC is used to cool a 125w cpu, and the TEC doesn't burn up, how exactly is Damulta's water cooled TEC gonna burn up on a 2900?

Sorry, but you obviously know nothing about this.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2007)

Get a new TEC block yet, DaMulta?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2007)

I forgot about my bills LOL(I paid the  bills first)


No but I did get a black 5000 last night. I'm going to use my other TEC VGA block on it.



Planning on the other two blocks soon for the video cards. It's just I have no OC tools for these video cards besides CCC, and I can already max that out.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2007)

TEC is really high "TECH" stuff... Don't try to cut corners when you are playing with such things....

Good to hear its still working though, always a plus...

Can't wait... I'm dieing here waiting for 2950's or w/e but I so want to just grab a 2900pro like right now..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

thats it no tec for me anytime soon


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 27, 2007)

You heartless bastard.

That poor, poor chip...

Chris


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> You heartless bastard.
> 
> That poor, poor chip...
> 
> Chris


His card is fine. Just the TEC block is toast.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 15, 2007)

I was thinking of looking into TEC, but Im not sure how much of an advantage they have over a decent water cooling setup (or the OCZ Phase Change cooler coming out). Personally, I may just stick with water as this TEC stuff seems above my threshold level.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 15, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I was thinking of looking into TEC, but Im not sure how much of an advantage they have over a decent water cooling setup (or the OCZ Phase Change cooler coming out). Personally, I may just stick with water as this TEC stuff seems above my threshold level.



Are you sure OCZ is still doing that? The last I heard was that they scrubbed the idea.

However, if they do come out with it... They will make a good amount of money.


----------



## SpeedyVT (Nov 17, 2007)

TEC is very effective way to cool things down, I have noticed. But I don't like it more than straight up water cooling based on some physics properties kinda like when you take a the soda bottle out of the fridge, what do you get a sweaty bottle from condensation(Bottles don't sweat its slang the water in the air liquefy as the cooler temperature radiates away from the bottle.). My opinion is if I didn't live in a humid place place it would be ideal but I will just stick with air since I have less problems.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 8, 2007)

So the legend is true. This isn't the only ATI card that survived this shit. Well, thank God the GPU took so much beating and lived to tell the tale. Contact Discovery channel for the "I shouldn't be alive" series. LOL.

Jokes apart, yes a lot of people did attest the durability to ATI GPUs. The user who did this must be freaked. Get back to stock cooler, son or at least use a relay. 

Before replacing the cooler, *don't forget to* remove every trace of the previous thermal compound. Because, thermal pastes to alter chemically and and possibly change in viscosity after the burnout where the molten plastic could've come in contact. Either ways, use a CPU surface cleanser (solution that removes leftover traces of thermal compound). And apply a fresh coat of the paste

Medal of honor to that GPU ; A silent prayer for the next GPU that'll make it to DaMulta.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 9, 2008)

What are you guys paying for that "relay kit"? Is that just to kick on another PSU when the main PSU turns on?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> What are you guys paying for that "relay kit"? Is that just to kick on another PSU when the main PSU turns on?


Yeah. Got mine for $10. My local radio shack didn't have a relay with enough capacity to run the 300W meanwell psu, so i just bought one online.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah. Got mine for $10. My local radio shack didn't have a relay with enough capacity to run the 300W meanwell psu, so i just bought one online.



It doesnt switch the DC side does it? The AC side of a 300w psu is only about 3a. That's why I was asking. If you can make a tec cooler why not wire your own $3 relay? but for $10 that's not bad with the little terminal strip and all.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> It doesnt switch the DC side does it? The AC side of a 300w psu is only about 3a. That's why I was asking. If you can make a tec cooler why not wire your own $3 relay? but for $10 that's not bad with the little terminal strip and all.


Bah, you know what, you're right. I didn't think it thru all the way at all. I was doing the amperage in my head for 12v, not 120v. 2.5A vs 25A is a big difference. lol. Oh well, at least I know for sure my relay is fine. haha.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought the one from danger den for pumps. They said it would work....30 dollars no worries.


----------



## jvandecar (Feb 6, 2008)

Almost makes me want to buy and send you a nice APC UPS.

Any idea how much power the setup pulls from the wall?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 6, 2008)

Whew!  

I saw this thread pop back up and figured DaMulta had killed yet another GPU


----------



## jvandecar (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry bout that, was thinking about taking the IHS of mine, googled and got pointed to his other disaster, which lead me here, didn't mean to bump an old thread.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 6, 2008)

s'all good 

TBH, I completely forgot about this thread, and the destruction that played out on that GPU . . .

. . . even more amazed that GPU survived Chernobyl and was still functional.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 6, 2008)

jvandecar said:


> Almost makes me want to buy and send you a nice APC UPS.
> 
> Any idea how much power the setup pulls from the wall?



6 7 amps with dual 180watt tecs and CF 1950XTX OCed.


----------

